# stuff in denver / aurora



## go do it (Sep 12, 2007)

i am working up in denver / aurora for about 4 weeks or so. 
what are the good healthy restaurants to eat at? when i go out of town i still try to eat healthy and stay away from fast food and chain restaurant food.

any cool jazz clubs up there?
THX


----------

